# Fit to Fly



## sasha1 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi All ..

Thought this may be of interest to some of you ... Air Canada have for the first time hired a Type 1 diabetic pilot ... 

The link for the story and more info about Diabetes Flight 48 is www.diabetesflight48.com

Heidi
xx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2009)

What great achievments from these people! And they raised a huge amount for JDRF! We had a pilot on here as a member a while back, but he hasn't posted for some time.


----------

